# Our new toaster



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been annoyed about this since we bought it, but I don't often have toast so let it go, then I thought sod it, I'm going to complain so I just rattled this off to Morphy Richards


We recently purchased a Toaster model number 24094, my wife has been using it since then but today she is out so I have used it and whilst I am very happy with the toast it produced, I am far from happy that it can only toast half a slice of normal-sized bread, we do keep the smaller size Warburtons Toastie bread for our younger visitors so I tried that for size and even then it would only just fit if I put it in on its side, can anyone explain why a company in Yorkshire no less can produce an item which is in all honesty not fit for purpose in that it can only successfully toast one size of bread. 


We need to buy a new kettle soon, will I have to buy smaller mugs to cope with its limitations, no of course not so why make a small slice toaster without making sure it is advertised as such.


To be fair it was more for my own amusement than anything and to see what sort of response I'd get if any.


How would you reply?

Be polite.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

How long have you had it, Kev? Why didn't you return it after the first time you tried it?

Should have been a simple money back issue.

However, if it is as described, it is clearly not designed for the British market.

I must admit, at home I always stick mine under the grill, but I do have at least 2 pieces to make it worthwhile.

Never had toast in the van, life is too short to wait that long.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What ho Geoff









Hope all is well with you.

Kev - a Google shows that part number as Russell Hobbs not MR


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> How long have you had it, Kev? Why didn't you return it after the first time you tried it?
> 
> Should have been a simple money back issue.
> 
> ...


As said Geoff I've never used it til yesterday and Liz never mentioned it to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno why I put MR, it is a RH though.

Had me going there for a second.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not a Yorkshire company then....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> What ho Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pip pip, Graham, I'm ticking over thanks. I've seen your recent posts and pleased to see you've been getting away in the van.

I hope whatever is happening today goes well for Memsahib.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done for complaining Kev. We should be more American and not stand for this awful service that we get nowadays. So many people would have just put it in the cupboard and ordered a new one when they wanted toast again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbf though, it has always been that size it hasn't shrunk, so wasn't sold under false pretences and Liz has been getting along fine with it.

Thats the trouble with letting amateurs into the kitchen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm just 'enjoying' a battle/dispute with a Chinese phone seller as I ordered a 7.3" phone and a 6.5" turned up.
When I complained the seller said Chinese inches are different to UK ones? So we 'battle' and the refund offer is mounting. It's a game now.

Last one I ended up paying £22.95 in the end for a great phone a friend now has.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Just wondering if you received a reply?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes last week

Consumer Helpline <[email protected]>
Fri, 13 Aug, 15:49 (3 days ago)
to me

Dear Kev.

*Thank you for your email.

I am sorry to hear that you are having a problem with your product and I would to thank you for bringing this to our attention.

The toasters are designed to fit universal bread size, unfortunately there may be occasions where bread may vary in size from brand to brand.

Kind regards

Antony Moss
Consumer Relations
Glen Dimplex Consumer Appliances
Stoney Lane, Prescot, Merseyside L35 2XW*


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds like a load of BS to me Kev.

I suggest you measure the area of bread it will actually toast, and compare that to a standard loaf, Hovis or Warburtons or whatever. Then you have decent ammo for your complaint.

Loaves from independent bakers tend to be bigger. One reason why I use my gas grill at home. Does all sizes.

MH and boat grills have never been any use for toast in my experience. Too slow when you don't want to be wasting gas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Absotively Geoff, but what can you do really, take it back, then get another which'll be the same no doubt.

We use one of those folding mesh things in the van, perfick hevery time innit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16328132...34OxWhjkQFOtp8tAmrt27WDT2o37Dg-BoC4GcQAvD_BwE


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's the one I use Kev n find it brilliant. Tho I did have to change the mesh for different stuff - the original was burning away in no time, the new stuff has lasted years.

I did try one of those pyramid-shaped ones - absolutely useless! AND hard to store.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh the round ones yup, POS binned ours first day.

We have a company in Keighley which supplies mesh n stuff so I got them to match the grade they come with and bought a A4 sheet which made 4 pieces when cut up, still have two left somewhere as we bought two toasters so it didn't take so long, they're great for current bread or current Tea-cakes too and crumpets.

http://www.bethelrhodes.co.uk/stainless_steel_mesh.html


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've just ordered one of those toasters for the van and will try it when it arrives.

I'm struggling to see the spare mesh you got, Kev, in their catalogue. They seem to be dealing in larger sizes. Did you go along and acquire an offcut or summat?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ackcherly Geoff, I think I may have got it off eBay for the same reason as we lived in Leeds at the time, but when we ran TripleS powder coating, we used a lot of perforated metal in the blast cabinets and got that there and I know they made all kinds of stuff with wire and sheet metal.

wait til the toaster arrive then measure the mesh and order from here if they do the same size, there are other sellers on there.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133470412081?var=432923711025&hash=item1f1374dd31:g:2ZsAAOSwd0BfFfHL


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has just informed me only two of the toasters 4 slots are not working, back to Currys with it, we got a kettle at the same time, and we've already exchanged that as it would work for a minute then stop.


The annoying thing is the old kettle is down in the garage working fine had it for years, and the previous toaster we'd had since we met in 06 was still working but was looking extremely tired.


These things normally last for years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Operator error, dead complicated them there toasters.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the mesh I got back in 2013, folk in Warrington. Nice people to deal with.

#20 Stainless Steel Woven from themeshcompany.com but I'm not having any joy searching for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe this one Jean?

https://themeshcompany.com/product/...oven-wire-mesh-1-19mm-hole-0-4mm-wire-16-lpi/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might be too fine and burn away

https://themeshcompany.com/product/...ven-wire-mesh-1-31mm-hole-0-28mm-wire-16-lpi/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe this one Jean?
> 
> https://themeshcompany.com/product/...oven-wire-mesh-1-19mm-hole-0-4mm-wire-16-lpi/


Yes, that's the one - stainless steel 304. Great job.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, I see they're both SS304....

My original order was http://www.themeshcompany.com/products/Stainless-Steel-304--20-Woven-Wire-Mesh-47.html#SID=60
So I'm thinking the 20 maybe means 20mm.


----------

